# 2011 ltz suspension



## Mts64 (Aug 13, 2020)

How do I know if I have the sport suspension on my 2011 LTZ ? I need shocks on the back end and need to figure out what to purchase?


----------



## Mts64 (Aug 13, 2020)

How do I know if I have the sport suspension on my 2011 LTZ ? I need shocks on the back end and need to figure out what to purchase?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mts64 said:


> How do I know if I have the sport suspension on my 2011 LTZ ? I need shocks on the back end and need to figure out what to purchase?



You might check the RPO sticker in the glove box.

My 2013 Cruze 1LS has RPO XJ2, CHASSIS– SPORT, LOWERED.

My 2012 Cruze 2LS has RPO GNG, WATT LINKAGE, a sort of sway bar - ie, a "sport suspension" feature.

This car also has RPO 2LS, which presumably refers to the 2LS trim level, but I'm not sure what other RPOs that implies, such as GNG, nor why the 1LS doesn't have a 1LS RPO 

Both my Cruzes have RPO FX3, RIDE AND HANDLING– AUTOMATIC ELECTRONIC CONTROLLED, which sounds like a handling package, but it's really just the callout for Stabilitrak.

If you want, post your RPO sticker, and I'll try to decode it for you.

Doug

.


----------



## Mts64 (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you Doug ! I am away until Sunday late afternoon but will check it as soon as I return. I'll let you know then.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Are you going for a basic replacement to match OEM or would a little more $$ be possible for a upgrade?


----------

